# Laptop von der Steuer absetzen



## Legendary (8. Mai 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab ja noch bis zum 29. Mai Zeit was von der Steuer abzusetzen von 2010. Habe mir im November 2010 nen Laptop gekauft für 600 Euro brutto, also fallen rund 100 € Steuern an. Da das ein Kauf für die Ausbildung war kann ich das Teil ja absetzen. 

Nun brauch ich einen Steuerexperten. 

Wo bekomm ich am besten so ein Formular ausser beim Finanzamt das ca. 20km weit weg ist und nie offen hat wenn ich aus der Arbeit komme, welches Formular benutze ich und vor allem: WO zum Henker schreibe ich den Kauf des Laptops rein? Da gibts so viele Felder :O

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Ahnung davon und kann mir paar Tipps geben.

Grüße


----------



## Schrutti (8. Mai 2011)

Ich bin beim Lohnsteuerhilfeverein Bayern, die sind ganz nett über ganz Deutschland Verteilt. Vereinsbeitrag ist an dein gehalt angelehnt.

Die wissen alles und die haben auch alles was du brauchst. 

Ist im endeffekt das gleiche wie ein Steuerberater nur um einiges günstige. Der einzige nachteil ist das du nicht in dem Verein kannst wenn du selbstständig bist


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2011)

Mhm...ja problematisch ist nur das ich ehrlich gesagt für 100 Euro die ich zurückbekomme nicht noch Ausgaben für tätigen will. Mir wäre ja schon geholfen wenn ich wüsste wo ich was eintragen muss für das eine Teil. Die Erklärung ist ja keine 200 Posten schwer.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2011)

Hier gibt es alle Steuerformulare: https://www.formulare-bfinv.de/ffw/content.do

Die Aufwendung kannst du im Formular Anlage N bei den Werbungskosten absetzen.


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2011)

Danke dir schonmal! Ist dann ein Einkommenssteuer oder ein Lohnsteuerformular?

Und noch eine Frage...wenn ich das dann fertig ausgefüllt habe mit Name etc. muss ich dann nur eine Kopie der Rechnung mit dazulegen und das ganze dann im Finanzamt abgeben?


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2011)

Anlage N gehört zur Einkommensteuererklärung. Lohnsteuerformulare gibt es nicht, es gibt ja nur Einkommen.

Ja, die Rechnung musst du mit abgeben. Ich glaube aber im Original. Die bekommt man aber wieder.

Ob der Laptop aber anerkannt wird, kann man nicht sagen. Kommt erstens auf den Beruf an, dann auf das Laptop und zum Schluss auf den/die Sachbearbeiter(in).


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2011)

Ah danke hab die Anlage N gefunden, die heißt ja "Einkünfte aus nichtselbstständiger Arbeit" 
Deswegen war ich wohl verwirrt...jetzt hab ich mir das Formular genau angesehen und finde irgendwie keine Werbungskosten...es ist ein Graus mit mir.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2011)

Anlage N besteht aus 3 Seiten.

Auf Seite 2 sind die Werbungskosten.


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2011)

Ah...vielen Dank, habs gefunden!


----------



## shadow24 (9. Mai 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Mhm...ja problematisch ist nur das ich ehrlich gesagt für 100 Euro die ich zurückbekomme nicht noch Ausgaben für tätigen will. Mir wäre ja schon geholfen wenn ich wüsste wo ich was eintragen muss für das eine Teil. Die Erklärung ist ja keine 200 Posten schwer.




das ist längst nicht klar ob du auch die 100 euro bekommst,nur weil der berechnete steuerliche aufwand so hoch war....es sind halt,wenn das FA das anerkennt, Werbungskosten...so wie viele andere auch...du als laie weisst doch gar nicht was du noch alles ansetzen könntest

ich bin auch beim lohnsteuerhilfe e.V....kann ich dir nur zu raten...
bevor ich in dem verein war so 200-300 euro als familienvater nachzahlen müssen udn nachdem die sich alles angeschaut haben,haben wir bisher einmal knapp 1500 udn einmal 900 euro zurückerstattet bekommen(u.a. auch einen lappi absetzen können,weil den meine frau für berichte für die arbeit genutzt hat
als azubi zahlst du da vlt 80 euro jahresbeitrag.wenn überhaupt.einfach mal anrufen und so ein paar dinge mit denen durchgehen ob sich das lohnen würde...
ich wette wenn du nur deine lohnsteuerbescheinigung udn die rechnung vom lappi dahin gibst kriegst du nix...


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Mai 2011)

Hach, was liebe ich meinen Steuerberater, der für mich solche Sachen erledigt ...


----------



## Airness (9. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hach, was liebe ich meinen Steuerberater, der für mich solche Sachen erledigt ...



Jo, das Geld vom Finanzamt gleich in den nächsten Rachen schütten


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Mai 2011)

Ich hab dafür meinen Onkel....


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2011)

Ich habe dafür...mich :-) bin Steuerfutzie

1. Einfach in irgendeinem Saturn oder Mediamarkt ein ESt-Programm kaufen.
alternativ einen Steuerberater besuchen oder einem Lohnsteuerhilfeverein beitreten.

2. Als Auszubildender zahlt man in der Regel keine Steuern, da deine Vergütung wahrscheinlich zu gering ist. Daher lohnt es sich auch nicht, eine ESt-Erklärung anzufertigen. Sollte in deiner Lohnsteuerbescheinigung allerdings ein Wert eingetragen sein, so kannst du nur diesen auch zurückholen.

3. Einkommensteuer hat NICHTS mit Umsatz- / Mehrwertsteuer zu tun. Du kannst nicht einfach die gezahlte Mehrwertsteuer zurückbekommen.

4. Um überhaupt als Angestellter Einkommensteuer zurückzubekommen, musst du den Werbungskostenpauschbetrag übersteigen. Der ist fix und bereits in der Lohnsteuerberechnung mit drin (abgesehen von Lohnsteuerklasse 6). Nur was darüber ist, kann gegen die Einnahmen gerechnet werden. Wenn du nicht an den Pauschbetrag kommst, brauchst du gar nicht anfangen.

5. Klassische Werbungskosten sind die Fahrtkosten. Diese bemessen sich mit einer Pendlerpauschale, die alle Fahrtkosten beinhaltet. 30 Cent pro ENTFERNUNGSKILOMETER (kürzester Weg) x Arbeitstage. Ist deine Arbeit z.B. 10 km entfernt, errechnet man 10 km x 230 Tage x 0,3 Euro = 690,- Euro Werbungskosten. Die restlichen 230 Euro muss man erstmal erreichen. Ist deine Wohnung direkt nahe der Arbeit wird es wiederum schwer, genug Werbungskosten zu finden.

6. Ein Laptop ist immer so eine Sache.
Ihn kann man nur ansetzen, wenn man ihn ausschließlich für die Arbeit gekauft hat. Außerdem setzt man nicht einfach 600 Euro an. Da der Gegenstand teurer als 410 Euro war, muss er abgeschrieben werden. Die gewöhnliche Nutzungsdauer ist auf 3 Jahre geschrieben, ergo 200 Euro Werbungskosten pro Jahr.
Eingetragen wird er unter sonstigen Werbungskosten als Arbeitsmittel. Sonstige Werbungskosten stellen übrigens auch 16 Euro Kontoführungsgebühren pro Jahr dar.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2011)

Schrutti schrieb:


> Ich bin beim Lohnsteuerhilfeverein Bayern, die sind ganz nett über ganz Deutschland Verteilt. Vereinsbeitrag ist an dein gehalt angelehnt.
> 
> Die wissen alles und die haben auch alles was du brauchst.
> 
> Ist im endeffekt das gleiche wie ein Steuerberater nur um einiges günstige. Der einzige nachteil ist das du nicht in dem Verein kannst wenn du selbstständig bist




Der Feind!!


----------



## Silmyiél (9. Mai 2011)

/agree Doofkatze 

in allen Punkten hat er Recht


----------



## pampam (9. Mai 2011)

Jetzt hab ich auch mal ne Frage:

Bin auch Azubi und zahle keine Einkommensteuer.

Alleine durch den Arbeitsweg wäre ich mit der oben genannten Rechnung von 0,30€ pro km bei 1035€.

Kann ich irgendwelche Ansprüche geltend machen, obwohl ich keine Lohnsteuer zahle?


----------



## shadow24 (9. Mai 2011)

jo,endlich einer mit plan...
hab zwar auch so ein halbwissen diesbezüglich aber so detailiert geschrieben ist das natürlich schon ne hilfestellung.also wie ich schon geschrieben hatte würde ich bei der lohnsteuerhilfe anrufen und die gehen die eckdaten mit einem durch und sehen dann ob sich das lohnt oder nicht...also für so fair schätze ich die aus erfahrung ein,das di eien nich das blaue vom himmel versprechen und ann kommt nix ausser kosten dabei raus...


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Mai 2011)

Airness schrieb:


> Jo, das Geld vom Finanzamt gleich in den nächsten Rachen schütten


Lieber ihm als dem FA. Außerdem kann ich die Kosten für den SB auch als Geschäftsausgabe absetzen.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2011)

pampam schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich auch mal ne Frage:
> 
> Bin auch Azubi und zahle keine Einkommensteuer.
> 
> ...



Du möchtest eine Steuer zurückerhalten, die du nicht gezahlt hast?


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Lieber ihm als dem FA. Außerdem kann ich die Kosten für den SB auch als Geschäftsausgabe absetzen.



Bevor dieser Satz nun als Rückfrage genommen wird:

Selbstständigkeit / Gewerbebetrieb = Betriebsausgabe
Kosten der Erstellung speziell bei den Einkünften aus Vermietung + Verpachtung = Werbungskosten
Kosten der normalen Anfertigung der Steuererklärung bzw. Einkünfte aus Kapitalvermögen (gibt meines Wissens Ausnahmen, hier deshalb keine Garantie), nichtselbstständiger Arbeit und sonstiger Einkünfte = Kosten privater Lebensführung, nicht ansetzbar.
Man konnte diese mal ansetzen als Sonderausgaben, ist auch derzeit wieder in der Diskussion, aber bisher ohne positives Ergebnis.


----------



## Legendary (10. Mai 2011)

Ah Danke für die gute Info Doofkatze, das heißt also es würde sich vermutlich gar nicht lohnen, da nen Bogen wegen einem Teil auszufüllen? Dann erspare ich mir die Arbeit und lasse das lieber und schau das ich in diesen Verein mal komme, hab gesehen das ich rund 50 Euro Jahresbeitrag zahlen würde...das lässt sich noch verkraften find ich, WENN (!) ich dann auch was rausholen kann, dass sich die Kosten armortisieren.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Mai 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ah Danke für die gute Info Doofkatze, das heißt also es würde sich vermutlich gar nicht lohnen, da nen Bogen wegen einem Teil auszufüllen? Dann erspare ich mir die Arbeit und lasse das lieber und schau das ich in diesen Verein mal komme, hab gesehen das ich rund 50 Euro Jahresbeitrag zahlen würde...das lässt sich noch verkraften find ich, WENN (!) ich dann auch was rausholen kann, dass sich die Kosten armortisieren.



Solange du keine anderen Einkünfte hast oder verheiratet bist, sondern wirklich nur Einkünfte aus nicht selbstständiger Arbeit hast, musst du auch keine Einkommensteuererklärung ausfüllen. Erst recht nicht, wenn du unter dem Grundfreibetrag von 8004 Euro liegst.


----------



## ellwood (11. Mai 2011)

Als Azubi wirst du wahrscheinlich gar nichts zurückbekommen da du eh kaum Einkünfte hast. Und einen PC/Notebook wird von seitens des Finanzamt seltenst zu 100% angerechnet da davon ausgegangen wird, dass du dieses Gerät auch privat nutzt. Es gibt ein Gerichtsurteil, mit welchem du 40% der Anschaffungskosten dem FA bei der Steuererklärung anrechnen lassen kannst.

Desweiteren musst du noch über 900€ Werbungskosten zusammenbekommen, damit du überhaupt was absetzen kannst.


----------



## Lorachil (11. Mai 2011)

Für alle, die sich schwer tun mit dem Ausfüllen der Werbungskosten in Anlage N. Einfach reinschreiben: "siehe Anlage" und dann ein schönes sauberes Excelsheet mit Autogramm dazupacken. 
Damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme und die Methode wurde bisher immer anerkannt. 
Gruß Lora


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2011)

ellwood schrieb:


> Als Azubi wirst du wahrscheinlich gar nichts zurückbekommen da du eh kaum Einkünfte hast. Und einen PC/Notebook wird von seitens des Finanzamt seltenst zu 100% angerechnet da davon ausgegangen wird, dass du dieses Gerät auch privat nutzt. Es gibt ein Gerichtsurteil, mit welchem du 40% der Anschaffungskosten dem FA bei der Steuererklärung anrechnen lassen kannst.
> 
> Desweiteren musst du noch über 900€ Werbungskosten zusammenbekommen, damit du überhaupt was absetzen kannst.



Ja auf die 900 € würd ich ned mal kommen...naja eigentlich schade  Dachte es wäre so einfach von Papi Staat was zu wiederzubekommen. 


Vielen Dank an alle!


----------

